# Newly Raised



## mikecav (Apr 13, 2013)

Was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason last Thursday. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JonBoy (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats, on being raised. You go into your profile to do that info. 


Bro. Jonathan


----------



## mikecav (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh maybe because I downloaded the app for my iPhone and I had no idea this linked me to a website. Haha thanks br.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## mikecav (Apr 13, 2013)

Didn't even realize this was a TX website haha.  Oh well.  . Representing Virginia here. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ashlar76 (Apr 13, 2013)

Congratulations on being Raised to the Sub Lime. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Belcher (Apr 13, 2013)

congrats my brother


----------



## terry (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats brother

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## lawyer_taj (Apr 15, 2013)

Congratulations my Brother....welcome to the sublime!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cog41 (Apr 15, 2013)

Greetings!


----------



## mikecav (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

Congrats brother!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## flaxgord (Apr 18, 2013)

Congratulations


S&F.
Bro FG


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 18, 2013)

Congratulations & welcome to a Lighter world!


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats Brother! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

